# Mk1 Roof Rack- Anyone Made a Custom / Modded One?



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all,
New to this forum, and to TT's (just bought an '03 FWD). I've read that the OEM roof racks are rare, but are superior to the non-OEM kind that fit to the door seals. My question: has anyone modded or made a custom roof rack? It doesn't seem like it would be that hard with a few machine tools or welding equipment. Maybe an adapter bracket could be made for a Thule rack, for example.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Rola racks for TT MK1 are better than thule and oem. you don't need the side bracket either.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

The new Thule Aero bars feature a channel on the bottom that allows their base and feet to slide in, which is nice because they're basically tool-less and you can move them on and off quickly (though it takes some strength to "unclip" them. While you chould Fab something to use the channel, it wouldn't be worth the hassle. 

You will probably have better luck if you use Thule's square bars, since you just need to create a bracket that can hold the bars, (though you'd still have to create a way to mount them to the OEM mount points. On top of that, you'd need to find a way reduce the wind noise (You can get a fairing for everything but the aero bars, however the fairing extends onto your windshield so then you'd need shorted wipers.

This question comes up a lot and if you're handy it's definitely do able but to me it wasn't worth the hassle. I went with the aero bars because I wasn't patient enough to wait for OEM ones. The Aero ones work great, but if I keep my car, I plan on getting an OEM one at somepoint.


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Nilreb- the Rola rack looks great. Unfortunately, it appears Rola Australia won't ship it to the US, and their US division doesn't sell it (model RMX206). I'm now emailing some Australian shops and ebay sellers. Anyone had an Aussi store to ship these to the US?

I agree the fab probably isn't worth it. Especially since I no longer have easy access to a mill. If I can get my hands on this Rola or an OEM set for a decent price, it definitely won't be!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone did make their own a few years back...its hard to beat oem tho


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, did it years ago. it's not too difficult actually. I adapted an off-the-shelf Thule fit kit by having one end of the supplied mounting posts machined to be M6 to fit the roof attachment points.


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

LZ7W, do you have any photos? I'd be curious to see your handiwork.


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

this is the only one I was able to find quickly. sorry it's not the best shot of the mounting feet.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ What wheels?


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks looks great!


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

TDR pro race 1.2. 

that set was 17x8" +20. current set is 17x9" +25 (the 9" wheel has a more concave face too).


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I like those a lot, been wanting a set of 17s and they look tough and fill the wheelwells well...what are tire specs, and how low are you?


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

245/40-17 Toyo R1Rs. the car isn't very low (roughly a 2-finger gap), so I can't really comment on clearance at lower ride heights.

I've been really happy with the TDRs. they're inexpensive, have a reputation of being pretty strong, and are pretty light. if you can deal with the amount of time it takes to get them (10 weeks), they're a great choice.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

mhmmm said:


> Thanks for the input. Nilreb- the Rola rack looks great. Unfortunately, it appears Rola Australia won't ship it to the US, and their US division doesn't sell it (model RMX206). I'm now emailing some Australian shops and ebay sellers. Anyone had an Aussi store to ship these to the US?


they're the best looking rack for the TT. OEM looks tacky, IMO. I'm going to find out if they'll ship to my cousin in NZ. AUS > NZ > US


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm those look pretty cool. Idk about the oem ones being tacky tho


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

nilreb said:


> they're the best looking rack for the TT. OEM looks tacky,


NOt this ^^^ 



PLAYED TT said:


> .... Idk about the oem ones being tacky tho


OEM (brushed aluminum over black, perfect fit) is hardly tacky. This ^^^.


cheers


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

mhmmm said:


> Thanks looks great!



thanks!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> ^ What wheels?


If you don't want to wait for the TDR wheels, the OZ Ultraleggera (and out of production Superleggera) look very similar, and are reasonably priced. I have the same ride height and wheel size that LZ7W has, but with Ultraleggeras, and it looks great - I get compliments all the time. Having 17lb wheels is awesome, too :thumbup:


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> If you don't want to wait for the TDR wheels, the OZ Ultraleggera (and out of production Superleggera) look very similar, and are reasonably priced. I have the same ride height and wheel size that LZ7W has, but with Ultraleggeras, and it looks great - I get compliments all the time. Having 17lb wheels is awesome, too :thumbup:


17x9" ultraleggera is available for our cars (without huge spacers)? very interesting!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Oops, didn't see the 9"...I meant the ones in the pic, which you said were 8". I have 17"x8" all around. I have no idea if the Ultraleggera is available in 9" wide 5x100. IIRC, I weighed them at 17.3lbs a piece.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

LZ7W TT said:


> 245/40-17 Toyo R1Rs. the car isn't very low (roughly a 2-finger gap), so I can't really comment on clearance at lower ride heights.


Very cool, I'm going to lower an inch tops so that may work, thanks for the info on the wheels :thumbup:



jbrehm said:


> If you don't want to wait for the TDR wheels, the OZ Ultraleggera (and out of production Superleggera) look very similar, and are reasonably priced. I have the same ride height and wheel size that LZ7W has, but with Ultraleggeras, and it looks great - I get compliments all the time. Having 17lb wheels is awesome, too


I lust after Superleggeras, don't like the Ultras at all though. Basically, anything that looks touring car or tarmac rally is where it is at for me wheel-wise :thumbup:


----------

